# warsaw butterfly...



## spirit wings

I can not seem to find the standard for this breed...does anyone out there know anything about this breed?...sure is a pretty little thing...saw one on eggbid....


----------



## RodSD

I am not familiar with that breed. By the way it sounds, do they fly like a butterfly?

I saw a video on youtube about skycutter pigeons that fly like a butterfly. I don't know whether they are similar. Either way it looks beautiful in the air--so peaceful.


----------



## TAWhatley

This link has some contact info for someone who may be able to provide the standard: http://www.angelfire.com/ca/Capuchine/polishbreeds.html

Said contact (Thomas Hellman) is going to be here in California for the Pageant Of Pigeons. If I happen to stumble across him, I will try to remember and ask.

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish

*I don't know much about them*

But I think they are another of the owl family, like figuritas and small like them as well. Seems to me they have muffs and is why they are called butterflies. I'll see if I can dig anything up on them.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish

*Skycutters hover*



RodSD said:


> I am not familiar with that breed. By the way it sounds, do they fly like a butterfly?
> 
> I saw a video on youtube about skycutter pigeons that fly like a butterfly. I don't know whether they are similar. Either way it looks beautiful in the air--so peaceful.


They (Ukranian skycutters) and Polish orliks are very similar. They have large wings and tails and have been said to fly as high as 20,000 feet, where they hover, like a hawk.

The butterflies are a very small breed, bred for show.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds

I found this.......

_The Warsaw Butterfly is a pretty little shortface breed of pigeon developed in Poland. The tail, flights and muffs should be colored, the rest of the bird has some color decreasing toward the head._

http://www.cafepress.com/jackynet.162197934


----------



## spirit wings

TAWhatley said:


> This link has some contact info for someone who may be able to provide the standard: http://www.angelfire.com/ca/Capuchine/polishbreeds.html
> 
> Said contact (Thomas Hellman) is going to be here in California for the Pageant Of Pigeons. If I happen to stumble across him, I will try to remember and ask.
> 
> Terry


Terry, That would be terrific!..there is almost nothing I can find online...I emailed the guy selling the one bird,but that is the only one he has and did not know much, but he said they or this one is the size of the figs..I think it is cute as a button...I would bid on it but mula is tight right now, but if it does'nt sell he is going to relist it again, so whos knows...don't know what I would do with just one, but just can't seem to stop thinking about it....Thanks all for the info, really appreciate it!


----------



## Guest

they are a cute little breed , very expenside usaully too , you wont find them anywhere for 15 $ a bird thats for sure like the one on eggbid but you do see them on there every now and then ,so there are people out there that are breeding them .. heres one more link on the breed itself ..
http://www.polishowls.com/warsawbutterfly.htm
heres someone who raises them thou not from america ..
Andrzej Kalkucki
12117 - 49 St. N.W.
Edmonton, Alta.
T5N 3A6
(780) 474 - 0708
Email: [email protected]
Breeds kept: Archangel - Budapest - Berliner Tumblers - Maltese - Indian Fantails - German Owls - African Owls -Polish Owls - Warsaw Butterfly - Royal Snow Tumblers

plus this person from NC raises them though I dont know to what extent but Im sure he could tell you if you wrote him :
Rebel Lofts, Michael Carter
342 Avalon Drive
Ruffin, SC 29475
(843) 562-8209
Email: [email protected] 
raises - Hungarians, Cumulets, Modenas, 
CL Tumblers, ESF Tumblers,
Saddle Homers, Archangels,
Holle Croppers, Russian Tumblers,
African Owls, Pomeranian Pouters,
Chinese Owls, White Homers,
Thuringan Swallows,
Voorburg Shield Croppers, Danish Tipplers, Taganrogs, American Fantails,
Warsaw Butterflies, Nuns, Rollers,
Fairy Swallows, Hyacinths, Scandaroons, Damascenes, Egyptian Swifts,
Vienna Short Face Tumblers,
Thailand Laughers


----------



## RodSD

awesome find Lokotaloft!

Don't we love this forum much?! Lots of helpful people!


----------



## jbangelfish

*There's a pair on eggbid now*

And they want $250 for them. Expensive little guys.

Bill


----------



## spirit wings

LokotaLoft said:


> they are a cute little breed , very expenside usaully too , you wont find them anywhere for 15 $ a bird thats for sure like the one on eggbid but you do see them on there every now and then ,so there are people out there that are breeding them .. heres one more link on the breed itself ..
> http://www.polishowls.com/warsawbutterfly.htm
> heres someone who raises them thou not from america ..
> Andrzej Kalkucki
> 12117 - 49 St. N.W.
> Edmonton, Alta.
> T5N 3A6
> (780) 474 - 0708
> Email: [email protected]
> Breeds kept: Archangel - Budapest - Berliner Tumblers - Maltese - Indian Fantails - German Owls - African Owls -Polish Owls - Warsaw Butterfly - Royal Snow Tumblers
> 
> plus this person from NC raises them though I dont know to what extent but Im sure he could tell you if you wrote him :
> Rebel Lofts, Michael Carter
> 342 Avalon Drive
> Ruffin, SC 29475
> (843) 562-8209
> Email: [email protected]
> raises - Hungarians, Cumulets, Modenas,
> CL Tumblers, ESF Tumblers,
> Saddle Homers, Archangels,
> Holle Croppers, Russian Tumblers,
> African Owls, Pomeranian Pouters,
> Chinese Owls, White Homers,
> Thuringan Swallows,
> Voorburg Shield Croppers, Danish Tipplers, Taganrogs, American Fantails,
> Warsaw Butterflies, Nuns, Rollers,
> Fairy Swallows, Hyacinths, Scandaroons, Damascenes, Egyptian Swifts,
> Vienna Short Face Tumblers,
> Thailand Laughers


WONDERFUL!...I saved that to my favorites list....Thanks so much....now I really want some....I did find a guy on purebred pigeon that is in PA...I called him and he has some from 40 to 300 dollars...I would be happy with a 40 dollar bird...he was a little hard to understand as he is polish and brings back birds from his homeland..nice man...so I found a few sources....he also said some pairs need pumpers and some don't..some must have a bit of a larger beak, and those are prob not show quality, but I would be ok with that. I think they are the prettiest little birds...I may bid on the 15 dollar bird on eggbid as it will be listed again...not sure of the quality but I could give it a nice home...so I think I will stop looking at birds now...I know I can't have them all...so I will keep homers, figs, and a few of these...got to have some...and stop there..love the colors of these birds also.....thanks so much for digging up this info, I sure could'nt find anything...


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well there's a guy I know with a lot of different breeds, some common, but mostly uncommon/rare ones. I asked him if he had some Butterflys for you, and he said he should have some in a couple weeks 
So if you want to send him an email, his might not be as expensive:
[email protected]

Ah darn I forgot to ask if he'd ship. I'm sure he would if you're interested, but if not...well....we could just go pick them up and I'd ship them to you


----------



## spirit wings

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well there's a guy I know with a lot of different breeds, some common, but mostly uncommon/rare ones. I asked him if he had some Butterflys for you, and he said he should have some in a couple weeks
> So if you want to send him an email, his might not be as expensive:
> [email protected]
> 
> Ah darn I forgot to ask if he'd ship. I'm sure he would if you're interested, but if not...well....we could just go pick them up and I'd ship them to you


That is fantasitc! thanks for going to the trouble to ask...I will drop him an email and see what he is getting....I really appreciate it, very thoughtful of you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

You're welcome


----------



## Wildmstng84

if you're interested in a warsaw butterfly, i have a young fall 2008 bird, i believe a male, he's the only one i have, i'm trying to go out of the fancy pigeons and just stick to birds i can release. he's very pretty red and white spotted, about the size of my figuritas. i'm selling him for $30, i originally paid $300 a pair when i started, so i think that's a fair price for a single young bird.


----------



## spirit wings

Wildmstng84 said:


> if you're interested in a warsaw butterfly, i have a young fall 2008 bird, i believe a male, he's the only one i have, i'm trying to go out of the fancy pigeons and just stick to birds i can release. he's very pretty red and white spotted, about the size of my figuritas. i'm selling him for $30, i originally paid $300 a pair when i started, so i think that's a fair price for a single young bird.


I pm'd you...Thanks!


----------



## Butter1

spirit wings said:


> I can not seem to find the standard for this breed...does anyone out there know anything about this breed?...sure is a pretty little thing...saw one on eggbid....


I’m look for some warsaw butterfly pigeons and I can’t find anything. Could you help me out?


----------

